# مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى ( وبالصووووووت كمان )



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2008)

مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى و بيقول
_ كابتن هريدى يحيكوا من الملعب بتاعنا احنا و عليا الطلاج بالتلاته الملعب بتاعنا احنا .
وزى ماحنا شايفين الاستاد مليان على اخره تسعين الف متفرج مش فاهمين
حاجة واصل فى الكوره .
و بيتوسط المجصورة الرئيسيه المعلم عماشه ابو الضبع و حرمه اكبر
تاجر شكاير اسمنت فاضيه و هو اللى هيسلم البلاص للفريج الفايز .
_ و زى ماحنا شايفين الفرجتين نازلين ارض الملعب يدلعوا دليع و
الفريج بتاعنا نازل بالزى الرسمى بتاعه وهو العمم البمبى و
الجلاليب البيضا المخططه لبنى بالطول و الجزم البنى المربوطة
بفتله من جدام .
_ وبيمثل الفريج بتاعنا النهارده فى حراسة المرمى الكابتن عمار
ابو خلف الله و خط الدفاع فيه الشمندى و الجماوينى و الاعرج و الدمرانى
على فكرة يا جماعة الدمرانى ده اصغر لعيب فى الملعب عنده اتنين و
تمانين سنه و كان بيلعب مع الاشبال تحت سن سته و سبعين سنه .
خط النص من تلاته هم : قناوى و المنياوى و الجرجاوى
اما فى الهجوم تلاته برضه هم : عسران و وهدان و معاهم نجم نجوم
الفريج حمدان ابو خطوة و هو لابس الجلابية رقم متين و اربعين ياريت
الكاميرا تجيبهولنا وهو بيربط حبل السروال بتاعه .
و زى ماانتو شايفين الارض بتاعتنا خرسانيه مسلحه مش نجيله زى ملاعب الخنافس يعنى اللى هايجع مش هايجوم تانى والملعب عليه اربعين غفير ببندقيه عشان يطخوا اى لاعيب يتسلل !
و الجهاز الطبى للفريقين بيتكون من اتنين داكاتره وهم
الاسطى رجب حلاق الكفر و المعلم خشبه حانوتى المركز و معهم المساعد
مسعود تاجر البصل و هو جايب معاه شوال بصل عشان يفوق ويصحصح اللاعيبه
_ بيحكم الماتش النهارده الكابتن الكبير ابو العينين الكفيف .
_ مع اول طلجه من مسدس الحكم يبتدى الماتش بهجمه سريع للفريج بتاعنا
و الكرة مع حمدان و بينفرد بالجون و يجتله و يشوط الكرة فى العارضة
و الحكم يضرب نار معلنا فاول على حارس المرمى و يعترض اللاعب شرقاى
واللاعب قليوبى من فريج الفلاحين و يعترض معهم جمهور الفلاحين و يلقى
الحكم بالطماطم و البطاطس و البيض المسلوج .
و ترد الجماهير الصعايده بالقنابل و الديناميت
و يولع الماتش حريجة و تيجى المطافى و الماتش يتلغى بفوز الحكم
اتناشر صفر .
و كان معكم من وسط هذه الاحداث المعلق الرياضى هريدى عبد الغفور من
امام تلاجة الميه اللى فى الكشك بتاع السجاير بتاع الواد ابو العلا ولد البت نبويه جارتنا .......
http://www.4shared.com/file/50657071/a2327e94/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c5206985

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

*جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

هههههههههههه
جميييييييييييلة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

*حتى انتى يا مرمر احنا بنعمل كدة طب ما انتى 
شافتينى احكمى بالعدل​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

:smil13:


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا ليكى موضوع عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

هههههههههه

الماتش دة جامد قوى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

هههههههههههههه

جميلة يا مرمر انا عندي صوت بس مش كاملة كدا لو عندك صوت كاملة

ابقي ابعتهالي علشان عجباني 

ثانكس علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



FADY_TEMON قال:


> *جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



*شكرا لمرورك يافادى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



اوشو قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جميييييييييييلة



*شكرا لمرورك يا اوشو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حتى انتى يا مرمر احنا بنعمل كدة طب ما انتى
> شافتينى احكمى بالعدل​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا انجى سماح المرة دى :ura1:

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



تونى 2010 قال:


> :smil13:



*شكرا لمرورك ياتونى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا ليكى موضوع عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل



*شكرا لمرورك يامايكل *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة يا مرمر انا عندي صوت بس مش كاملة كدا لو عندك صوت كاملة
> 
> ...



*لالالالا للآسف يا مينا مش عندى خالص :thnk0001:

شكرا لمرورك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



sameh7610 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الماتش دة جامد قوى
> 
> ربنا يباركك



*شكرا لمرورك ياسامح *​


----------



## yousteka (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو متش جامد اوي يامرمر بيفكرني بمصير النادي الاهلي بعد سبعين سنة انشاء الله 
مرة تانية تسلم ايديك


----------



## رانا (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

ههههههههههه جامده طعن
ربنا يبارك


----------



## رانا (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*

ههههههههههه جامده طحن
ربنا يبارك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



yousteka قال:


> واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو متش جامد اوي يامرمر بيفكرني بمصير النادي الاهلي بعد سبعين سنة انشاء الله
> مرة تانية تسلم ايديك



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مصير الاهلى اااااااايه بس :smil13:

يمكن قصدك مثلا مصير الزمالك :t33:

نورتى الموضوع  *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



رانا قال:


> ههههههههههه جامده طعن
> ربنا يبارك



*شكرا لمرورك يا رانا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مبارة القرن بين فريق الصعايدة و الفلاحين وبيذيعها هريدى*



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة يا مرمر انا عندي صوت بس مش كاملة كدا لو عندك صوت كاملة
> 
> ...



بناااااااااء على طلب مينا انا جبتها لكم صوووووت وتقريبا مش كاملة بردوا :smi411:

اسمعووووووووووها 

http://www.4shared.com/file/50657071/a2327e94/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c5206985​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## kokielpop (1 أغسطس 2008)

*اى حاجة من ايدى المشرفين تكون حلوة اوى 

ماتش جامد اوى وسخن 

تسلم ايدك مرمر ​*


----------



## ميرنابنت العدرا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي


----------



## ميرنابنت العدرا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت الحديد والجديد


----------



## zama (14 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة جدا بس مش كاملة 
شكرا لتعبك


----------

